# Reality and more



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

Am I the only one constantly doubting if everything (my life,the world) is real or not? Not just feeling like it's not real but really asking myself if it's real or not. You guys are always sure that everything is real?

I know it's weird but this is how I feel now...


----------



## enemyofreality (Oct 20, 2011)

Nope, I feel that way too. Even as I type this. I'm feeling that way.


----------



## austinsaliby (Sep 7, 2011)

you're a fucking retard. theres thousands of posts on this shit with people saying the exact same thing.


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

You are the retartd dude. I know everyone on this forum feel like that. But at start my vision made me feel like "wow everything seem so unreal" but now I sometime really think in my head that it's unreal... anyway it's hard to explain.


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

I won't open a new topic for this but before DP hit, did you all had a lot of ambitions with your life (job/school/projects)?


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

I had lots of ideas and plans yeah. Now because I can't think consistently it feels as if they've gone.

Every now and again an old thought from before I had DP will pop into my mind , it's refreshing.


----------



## Rainloss (Nov 4, 2011)

I feel exactly the same way, and I was kinda scared to tell this to my counselling psychologist. I also feel like I forgot what is like to be a human, and other people look weird to you cause you kinda see them first time ever


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

It can help to define real. One simple definition would be, that which is mind independent. Course, not everything can be easily sorted out all the time, but it doesn't have to be, can help to just define it....


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

AustinSaliby said:


> you're a fucking retard. theres thousands of posts on this shit with people saying the exact same thing.


Clearly you're socially retarded, all you seem to do is insult people and get their backs up and then moan about being depressed. You trivialise other people's problems and then bitch about your own, just shut the fuck up until you learn some manners.


----------



## Flickering (Jun 3, 2011)

Quifouett said:


> I know everyone on this forum feel like that. But at start my vision made me feel like "wow everything seem so unreal" but now I sometime really think in my head that it's unreal... anyway it's hard to explain.


Both times I ever smoked pot, something very strange happened to my vision. I could still interpret everything I was seeing - tree, road, dog, car - but I zoned so far out from it that I was almost convinced it was some sort of projection. My subconscious was telling me, this is an illusion. It isn't real. All my senses were just absurd signals that had no reference point and did not matter. A horrible sense came over me that I would enter the nothingness that's absorbed my life for years now; that would be my new reality. I knew it was the weed screwing with my head, and I was afraid of losing my mind, so I struggled against it the first time, but it was so hard to resist. My subconscious was convinced. It was like falling into a dream.

On occasion, since then, I've fallen back into that frame of mind. No, reality, doesn't seem real. It's just this thing we make up. Everything's just so horribly warped in that frame of mind and, as you say, hard to describe. And impossible to argue with. Life takes on such distance. It all seems like a petty zero-dimensional delusion right down to the existential question of WHAT exactly it is. I've felt mildly like this for a long time, but smoking weed blew it into the forefront for a little while. I suspect smoking made it slightly worse in the long run, and I'm not touching the stuff ever again.

Anyway, I understand your distinction between "Everything SEEMS unreal" and "Everything IS unreal". The latter feels a lot more psychotic. Didn't intend to make this another cannabis topic, that's just how I can relate to what you're saying.


----------

